# Was I an idiot?



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I stumbled across a yardsale the other day and some guy that used to sell on ebay was selling all of his sci fi junk. Most of it was star trek. I got a borg action figure for display, and I also got those micro machines that have sixteen little ships that can be displayed. I only payed $8.00 for all that. I went ahead and opened it, even though I probably could have sold it on Ebay for a lot more. 

Any way, when I was there, I saw this ancient looking TOS model. The box looked like it was at least 30 or 40 years old. The box was opened, but in good shape. I did not look that closely, but it was molded in blue and the decal sheet had turned yellow on the backing. Assuming all of the pieces were there, was I an idiot not to buy it? Do you think that it is worth a lot?

One of the reasons I didnt buy it was because it was so old, I didnt know if I had the ancient technology to make it, and if they did things different back then.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

_"One of the reasons I didnt buy it was because it was so old, I didnt know if I had the ancient technology to make it, and if they did things different back then."_


You may have just answered your own question.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, we did things different back then. We didn't have superglue, so we used Testors' styrene cement. And. Um. That's about it. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I drilled holes through the pieces of plastic and sewed them together using strings of leather and sinew. :thumbsup:

BTW: Your world of glue and plastic _frightens _and _confuses _me!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

We used stone knives and bearskins back then.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

....to get to the Hobby shop we had to walk 5 miles in the snow with no shoes, UPHILL, Both ways!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

When I started modeling, my only tool was a sharp, pointy rock!

Jim


----------



## m5multitronic (May 27, 2005)

I don't remember who said it, or where I saw it, but a fellow on some other (?) modeling site had a sig-line that went something like:

"When I was a kid, we did our modeling on a hot, gravel lot. All our models were made of rocks. Hard, ugly rocks that were impossible to work with."

That made me laugh then, and it still does. I wish I could credit the fellow who came up with it.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> BTW: Your world of glue and plastic _frightens _and _confuses _me!


It's Unfrozen Caveman Modeller!










Man, I miss Phil Hartman.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And in those days, all we had to eat was wood, leaves and rocks. And we were GRATEFUL to get them! :tongue:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

And when they was no leaves, we ate sand.......


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Y3a said:


> And when they was no leaves, we ate sand.......


Luxury.

We had to stuff our fingers in our mouths and eat them. When they were done, you had to eat your own face!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Right. We had it tough. We used to have to get up at four o'clock in the morning half an hour before we went to bed, eat a lump of dry poison ...etc, etc,etc...




And now for something completely different. A serious answer. Maybe.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay, here's one: If it was old and still shrinkwrapped, yes, it is worth something. If it was opened, it probably isn't worth much. Opening a kit kills its collectible value, and TOS Enterprises were pretty common as well. I wouldn't kick myself over it, but that's just me. 

Now if it were a Leif Erickson or Aurora Voyager kit ... those would be worth something, opened or not, probably.

But the ribbing _was _ deserved for the "ancient technology" line.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Well, if you really wanted it, then, yeah you were crazy to pass on it. On the other hand if you really didn't care if you had it then you did fine passing it up. It's only valuable if it's something you really want.

Depending on the price I probably would have bought it. But that's just me.

Quote:
all we had to eat was wood, leaves and rocks

You had wood, leaves and rocks? Oh, you were lucky!

Alright! Stop that! Stop that! This thread has gotten entirely too silly!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The worst part was the kits were incredibly heavy because the instructions were inscribed on stone tablets. And we had to use pine sap for glue. And modeling contests were settled in an arena - whoever killed all the other competitors with either a knife or a club was the winner. Which means it was sort of hard to keep the hobby going back in the early days because most of the hobbyists kept getting killed. It was tough!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> Yes, we did things different back then. We didn't have superglue, so we used Testors' styrene cement. And. Um. That's about it. :freak:


And because of the glue, I was high most of the time, and didn't build many models. Later I just bought the glue, and forgot the models. :freak:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Zorro said:


> it was sort of hard to keep the hobby going back in the early days because most of the hobbyists kept getting killed. It was tough!


You try telling that to the kids today, and they don't believe you!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, at first the glue was toxic, then they came out with Notox. Made a great lemon pie filling.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

In the beginning there was household cement, and it was used for all gluing, and it was good.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

nx-o1troubles said:


> I stumbled across a yardsale the other day and some guy that used to sell on eBay! was selling all of his sci fi junk. Most of it was star trek. I got a borg action figure for display, and I also got those micro machines that have sixteen little ships that can be displayed. I only payed $8.00 for all that. I went ahead and opened it, even though I probably could have sold it on eBay! for a lot more.
> 
> Any way, when I was there, I saw this ancient looking TOS model. The box looked like it was at least 30 or 40 years old. The box was opened, but in good shape. I did not look that closely, but it was molded in blue and the decal sheet had turned yellow on the backing. Assuming all of the pieces were there, was I an idiot not to buy it? Do you think that it is worth a lot?


How much did he want for it? To my thinking, that's the biggest question. Regardless, that sounds like one of the 70's releases of the kit and would be worth a bit to a collector. 


> One of the reasons I didnt buy it was because it was so old, I didnt know if I had the ancient technology to make it, and if they did things different back then.


Let's see... Plastic kit manufactured in the 60's/70's that uses the exact same technology and very similar plastics to those being manufactured today. Yeah, ancient technology.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

When you opened the box, were there 4 blocks of wood, a small square of sandpaper and a set of black and white diagrams? LOL! Waitaminute. I think I just described an old Strombecker kit...

If it were blue plastic, chances are it was a lat 70s or early 80s re-release of the AMT Enterprise kit. Opened, it's more of a builder's kit than a collectors kit as there's a lot of that vintage on da 'bay at any given time. It might fetch $10-20. But if you could get it for under $10, you'd have a nice vintage kit to put together!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Kids...


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> How much did he want for it? To my thinking, that's the biggest question. Regardless, that sounds like one of the 70's releases of the kit and would be worth a bit to a collector.
> 
> Let's see... Plastic kit manufactured in the 60's/70's that uses the exact same technology and very similar plastics to those being manufactured today. Yeah, ancient technology.


I dont know how much he wanted, I didnt ask, but everything there was dirt cheap. Those micro machines I got? i payed five bucks, for a collectors set of 16, and online they want like 40 bucks for a buy it now price. Some even higher than that. So I bet it was pretty cheap.

As far as ancient technology, I just meant that they had different plastics and needed different tools, had to do things completely different, that sort of thing.


[QOUTE=Zombie_61]

Kids...

[/QUOTE] :hat:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Believe me when I say that the "technology" of either manufacturing or building models hasn't really changed that much since the late '60's. Some of the adhesive formula's are improved, as well as some paints, but the majority of it is like it was when our fathers and/or uncles were building models as a kid.

It's much improved over the old gravel days, believe me.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you a man? Then by any woman's definition, you are an idiot! (Did I say that out loud? Sorry, dear.....)


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

> As far as ancient technology, I just meant that they had different plastics and needed different tools, had to do things completely different, that sort of thing.
> 
> I hope they didn't need different tools, 'cos I'm still using mine from that ancient era. And even if I went out and bought new ones, they're still made to the same designs as were available in the 1970's!
> The old plastic may be different from company to company, but it all responded to styrene cement, and still does.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Back when I started model building, the only kit available was a 
diorama of Stonehenge-
under construction! :drunk:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:lol:

We must be the biggest collection of smart-alecks around. I suppose that's why everyone loves(?) us so much. :freak:


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> :lol:
> 
> We must be the biggest collection of smart-alecks around. I suppose that's why everyone loves(?) us so much. :freak:


Actually,thats why everyone, including me, hates you guys so much. :tongue:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Anyone else here have the kerosene powered Windows1898?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Actually,thats why everyone, including me, hates you guys so much. :tongue:


That's fine, partner--just so longs as you hate us with a _smile_ on your face


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> Anyone else here have the kerosene powered Windows1898?


I do! A fine machine, except the fumes. :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

And the Abacus4 Processor? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ You bet!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> Anyone else here have the kerosene powered Windows1898?


Nope! I've still got the hand-cranked version--talk about *SLOOOOOOOW! *


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

... but it was "blazingly fast" when it came out!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I do! A fine machine, except the fumes. :thumbsup:


And to veer this thread even further off the path....

When I was Deployed to Kyrgyzstan in '04 and the weather started turning cold, they replaced our regular HVAC units with Kerosone Burning Heaters. Seems those HVAC's wouldn't put out enough heat or some such. The kerosene heaters cranked out the heat just fine, but the fumes were horrible, man! Made me nauseaus for a while, tho I eventually got to where I could stand it - sort of.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone have a computer that is so old that you need to peddle a stationary bike to keep ot running?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Mine is a prototype from the 1820s. It's called an Analytical Engine. Or a Difference Engine. Or something like that.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Just to put our immature friend at ease, I recently obtained a very inexpensive AMT Enterprise from the early '70's, and I can assure him that the plastic of that bygone era is pretty much the same as that in use today. The older stuff is just of a better grade (denser, stiffer, a little thicker, more durable). And I daresay that a tube of Testor's cement made yesterday is exactly like that made thirty years ago.

But then, what do I know? I'm just a caveman...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Now, now, CRA. I think he's just got a very pessimistic sense of humor, so don't take it to heart.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Captain April said:


> Just to put our immature friend at ease, I recently obtained a very inexpensive AMT Enterprise from the early '70's, and I can assure him that the plastic of that bygone era is pretty much the same as that in use today. The older stuff is just of a better grade (denser, stiffer, a little thicker, more durable). And I daresay that a tube of Testor's cement made yesterday is exactly like that made thirty years ago.
> 
> But then, what do I know? I'm just a caveman...


Who are you calling immature?




Griffworks said:


> Now, now, CRA. I think he's just got a very pessimistic sense of humor, so don't take it to heart.



Who says Im pessimistic? Gee whiz, I ask a question and everyone thinks I am insuting them because they are old.  

Anyway, seriously though. One time I was doing a MODERN model, not to long ago, and was working on the hinge parts for the car hood. I did it wrong the first time. So I tried it again. Still did something wrong, so I tried it again, and even though I had tried scraping off the old glue, it still wouldnt work. Its like it melted the hinge thing. So I just left it alone and pitched the hinge. So I was wondering if an older plastic would melt from todays testors glue. So thats what I meant when I mean that I probably didnt have the "ancient technology".


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Older stuff might be more _brittle _ due to age, but not due to different chemical composition. Styrene is still styrene, as others have written. There may be slight differences from manufacturer to manufacturer, but there are those differences between modern kits today anyway. And as far as I know, those differences don't affect gluing, as long as you wash the parts.

So, bascially, in my opinion, an old kit will glue no more or less reliably than a modern kit.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

nx-o1troubles said:


> ...I was wondering if an older plastic would melt from todays testors glue...


In California, I can't imagine there is _anything_ in Testor's cement that actually dissolves styrene anymore. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if it is fortified with vitamins and minerals, and is a good part of a healthy breakfast.

But, what do I know? I use straight MEK to cement plastic.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

The only reason the plastic melted that one time is because I did it more than once. After a while, the glue and the styrene created some new compound or something, and was no longer suitable for bonding.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That's because a lot of model glues are "hot" and bond the two pieces of plastic together by literally melting them in to one piece. That does indeed change the compounds in the plastics.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> And because of the glue, I was high most of the time, and didn't build many models. Later I just bought the glue, and forgot the models. :freak:


hey man dont bogart:dude: the :freak: tube man!!!!!!!! kits we are supposed to builds kits. we dont meed no stinkin' kits:drunk:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

toyroy said:


> In California, I can't imagine there is _anything_ in Testor's cement that actually dissolves styrene anymore. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if it is fortified with vitamins and minerals, and is a good part of a healthy breakfast.
> 
> But, what do I know? I use straight MEK to cement plastic.


I know what you're saying but, surprisingly, Testors still works pretty well, and is my "poison of choice" for styrene kits. MEK, we can't get in California...or Ambroid Pro Weld, for that matter. Actually, to be more accurate, the local hobby shops are not allowed to carry them--E.P.A. regulations.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Man, I love Ambroid...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> That's because a lot of model glues are "hot" and bond the two pieces of plastic together by literally melting them in to one piece. That does indeed change the compounds in the plastics.


Interesting point. I have been assuming that as the solvent(cement) used to effect the chemical weld evaporates, the plastic returns to it's original chemical structure, similar to drying lacquer, or salt dissolved in distilled water...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> MEK, we can't get in California...Actually, to be more accurate, the local hobby shops are not allowed to carry (it)--E.P.A. regulations.


In my part of L.A., there are more local building supply joints, than hobby shops.

How about Tanax? I've heard great things about it. How does it stack up against MEK? And, can you even buy it in California?


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah! We broke 1,000 views!!! You know, I figured I wouldnt get any response from this, but its one of the most widely discussed topics.

Hey mods, I know this is getting off topic, but please dont delete this! Its fun!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^^Only if I am getting a Christmas present from you.LOL


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

toyroy said:


> In my part of L.A., there are more local building supply joints, than hobby shops.


Same here. Lowe's, Home Depot, etc., are all over the place...almost as prevalent as Starbucks. 



toyroy said:


> How about Tanax? I've heard great things about it. How does it stack up against MEK? And, can you even buy it in California?


According to a buddy who owns a local comic/hobby/collectibles shop, no. He's tried to order all "the good stuff" but was informed by each of his vendors that they can't legally ship to California. He recently said it wouldn't surprise him if they were to outlaw Testors some day.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...According to a buddy who owns a local comic/hobby/collectibles shop, no...


Thanks, for that info. 

I'd still like to know how Tenax compares with MEK.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

No...NO....*NNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!*

The thread has died off!!!!! Please, some one revive it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok thats enough exclamation points for now.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, um, let's see. I used to buy stuff for resale, but I really didn't like reselling stuff. For me, it's different to trade things; that's kinda fun. I'll still buy Hot Wheels Treasure Hunt cars @ retail, just to have something to trade. Although, I haven't wanted to even bother with that, in the last few years.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

toyroy said:


> Well, um, let's see. I used to buy stuff for resale, but I really didn't like reselling stuff. For me, it's different to trade things; that's kinda fun. I'll still buy Hot Wheels Treasure Hunt cars @ retail, just to have something to trade. Although, I haven't wanted to even bother with that, in the last few years.


I think he was wanting to revive this thread--not your old trading hobby.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Y'all can do what you want, its just I like to keep things going. Its sad to see it end, thats all.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jim Morrison said:


> This is the end, beautiful friend.
> This is the end, my only friend, the end.
> Of our elaborate plans, the end.
> Of everything that stands, the end.


To quote Stan Lee, "'Nuff Said."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, on that note, I'm going to go ahead and lock this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Lock the thread? You sadi that three hours ago and yet it still looks open to me.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Because he's not a moderator, he just plays one on TV.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I should lock this thread, because I didn't get any Christmas gifts, from any Hobby Talk members!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

You didn't get the quarter I sent?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Lock the thread? You said that three hours ago and yet it still looks open to me.


Er, uh, well, see, I'm just bidin' my time 'til I _FEEL_ like locking this thread down.

Keep giving me a hard time, mister, and I'll shut it down _YESTERDAY!_ :freak: 

And, BTW, I've been told I'm _very_ moderate.  



:jest:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I should lock this thread, because I didn't get any Christmas gifts, from any Hobby Talk members!


I make a least one present a day but no one ever wants it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

toyroy said:


> In California, I can't imagine there is _anything_ in Testor's cement that actually dissolves styrene anymore. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if it is fortified with vitamins and minerals, and is a good part of a healthy breakfast.


As long as it doesn't contain any trans fats!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

scotpens said:


> As long as it doesn't contain any trans fats!


"Quitting eating now greatly reduces risks to your health."


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I always buy the water with zero% total fat. :thumbsup:


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I should lock this thread, because I didn't get any Christmas gifts, from any Hobby Talk members!



You mean you never got the free trials of Proactive and Cortislim I sent you?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Damned Post Office!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

What happened to the special "Holiday Tin" can of Spam I sent?


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

dont forget the fruitcake


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I use fruitcake for building material.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Used in conjunction with the right solvent, it makes great seam filler material!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I use fruitcake for building material.





Zombie_61 said:


> Used in conjunction with the right solvent, it makes great seam filler material!


I paint it using a gull gray with 10% black added and then followed by a black wash and not only get the look of concrete but the durability and weight as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> ^^ Damned Post Office!



Hey now, cool it, they're off on Christmas!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The EPA isn't to blame. It's the state of California nutcases that are to blame. Why do you think so many manufacturing companies have relocated OUT of CA? CA is HOW MANY BILLION in Debt due to the political nutcases in that state?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Y3a said:


> The EPA isn't to blame. It's the state of California nutcases that are to blame. Why do you think so many manufacturing companies have relocated OUT of CA? CA is HOW MANY BILLION in Debt due to the political nutcases in that state?


Oh, I agree completely that it's out of control. Perfect example: A friend was trying to build a new facility for his manufacturing business here in California. He discovered it would cost him $6 million just for the permits, and would take roughly three years to complete. He relocated the facility to New Mexico, where it cost him a total of $300,000 and was up and running in six months. :freak:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Oh, I agree completely that it's out of control. Perfect example: A friend was trying to build a new facility for his manufacturing business here in California. He discovered it would cost him $6 million just for the permits, and would take roughly three years to complete. He relocated the facility to New Mexico, where it cost him a total of $300,000 and was up and running in six months. :freak:


Well, good for California, AND New Mexico!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

toyroy said:


> Well, good for California, AND New Mexico!


  Good point!

Often, large established businesses are the main ones who push higher permits and environmental laws and such in order to cut down on their competition. Isn't there a term for folks who get used in such a manner? 

I'm afraid that's one huge reason we don't see plastic model companies in this country anymore.


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Liberalland USA, and a friend of mine wants to live out there. If I can't get my solvents I won't think about it. Yeah CA is an example of what could happen to all of us if we don't keep Uncle Sam in check.
No more glue
.No more models
..No more figures of Elvira or Vampirella
...No more Trek models
....Not even a model of the Governator!


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Can someone explain to me the big beef about California? I am confused. Does it have anything to do with the thing on glue that says California has found that this has caused birth defects yada yada yada?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright, folks. Let's keep politics out of this, please. 

Many thanks in advance for me _not_ having to lock the thread then have to hear about it from nx-01troubles....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a comment.....the price of worm gears are higher in most places than others.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

That's 'cause you're not as old as you're younger than that now. :freak:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Can someone explain to me the big beef about California?


Actually, except for the cost of living and all of the idiotic drivers here, I rather like living in California. Or, as Governor Strongandbigger says, "Kahl-ee-foh-nya". :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^California is a very beautiful place from what I've seen of it. For me, though, it's one of those places that socially, culturally, etc. I would vote with my feet from.

I should note, however, that I've found that the folks from California (for the most part  )that post on this board are really top-notch and very creative and intelligent.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> Alright, folks. Let's keep politics out of this, please.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for me _not_ having to lock the thread then have to hear about it from nx-01troubles....


Hey! What are you trying to say?  


Seriously though, people, whats up with the California stuff? Not people in general, I'm talking about the "California nutcases" and "No more models" and all that jazz.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

So, Is slamming Okrahoma a no-no Griff?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Seriously though, people, whats up with the California stuff? Not people in general, I'm talking about the "California nutcases" and "No more models" and all that jazz.


We were discussing how the EPA in California will not allow favored model-building supplies such as Tenax to be shipped into the state for retail sales, and the discussion snowballed from that into a rant on some of the negative aspects of living in California.

Perhaps my perspective is skewed since I was born and raised in Southern California but, economical considerations aside, I truly like it here. Where else can you live where the beach, the desert, or the mountains are only a one-hour drive away? :thumbsup:

Wow...this one's gone so far off-topic that the light from the original topic would take a billion years to reach Earth. :lol:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

F91 said:


> So, Is slamming Okrahoma a no-no Griff?


Hmmm... I don't think so. 

However, slamming Kansas is a definite Go. 

Just kiddin'!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> However, slamming Kansas is a definite Go.


They're so close I can smell them.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

What makes me laugh in California is the warning signs everywhere. Hotels say "something on the premises may give you cancer". What things? Do we have to guess? Hey, we warned you.
They should just put a really big sign at all the borders and airports. CALIFORNIA MAY GIVE YOU CANCER.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> . . . I should note, however, that I've found that the folks from California (for the most part  )that post on this board are really top-notch and very creative and intelligent.


Why, thank you, kind sir!


Zombie_61 said:


> Where else can you live where the beach, the desert, or the mountains are only a one-hour drive away? :thumbsup:


And where else can you drink a Sex On The Beach and a Mudslide while actually having sex on the beach during a mudslide? :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Califorina has the great skiing star, Gov. Arnold!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

terryr said:


> What makes me laugh in California is the warning signs everywhere. Hotels say "something on the premises may give you cancer". What things? Do we have to guess? Hey, we warned you.
> They should just put a really big sign at all the borders and airports. CALIFORNIA MAY GIVE YOU CANCER.


I'd have California bashers be required to wear *Warning: the contents will say ignorant crap about California*.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...I've found that the folks from California (for the most part  )that post on this board are really top-notch and very creative and intelligent.


With that, and $1.50 Confederate, I can buy...what?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> They're so close I can smell them.


Hell, you can smell Kansas clear over in Ohio... :tongue:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

spe130 said:


> Hell, you can smell Kansas clear over in Ohio... :tongue:


Is that what I smell?


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> We were discussing how the EPA in California will not allow favored model-building supplies such as Tenax to be shipped into the state for retail sales, :lol:



Why not? And why do model glue bottles and other supplies always say that the state of California has found that this product can cause cancer?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You can thank Proposition 65, passed by the voters in 1986.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_65_(1986)



spe130 said:


> Hell, you can smell Kansas clear over in Ohio... :tongue:


And on a clear day, you can smell New Jersey . . .


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

nx-o1troubles said:


> ...why do model glue bottles and other supplies always say that the state of California has found that this product can cause cancer?


Oh my God, the government told the truth!!! Somebody, in the name of Christian decency, stop them! :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

toyroy said:


> I'd have California bashers be required to wear *Warning: the contents will say ignorant crap about California*.


No need to get nasty. We are just poking fun at California. _POKE...POKE_ Does it hurt yet? Now? :tongue:

Don't get me started about Arecansaw!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

[singing]O-o-o-o-o-klahoma, where the wind blows from every direction at once![/singing]


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Who stepped on the cat's tail! :lol:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh, wait, there is _one_ other thing about California that bugs the spit outta me...fires, floods, earthquakes--no problem. Wait, is that a cigarette???

*AAAAAAUUUUUUGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...Often, large established businesses are the main ones who push higher permits and environmental laws and such in order to cut down on their competition...I'm afraid that's one huge reason we don't see plastic model companies in this country anymore...


If there were a lot of third-world made plastic kits on the market, I would be more inclined to agree with your conclusion. This seems more of a demand-side phenomenon.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> ^^ Who stepped on the cat's tail! :lol:


Next...Lloyd's rendition of "I'm Just a Girl Who Cain't Say No".


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> No need to get nasty. We are just poking fun at California. _POKE...POKE_ Does it hurt yet? Now? :tongue:...


Right. I need to keep in mind, that you're only trying to be deliberately hurtful.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Passed through Needles, Ca. on my way to Vegas several years ago. Think I might miss trees, grass, water and hills if I had to live there. No bash, just my opinion.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> Next...Lloyd's rendition of "I'm Just a Girl Who Cain't Say No".


Can't sing, but my dancing, is compared to a bull in a china shop. Is that good?


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm...as fun as it is to rediculously perpetuate a thread, this is getting so rediculous because it has absolutely nothing to do with the original topic. I cant believe I am saying this, but I wouldnt mind if it were locked so we could start something serious.


----------

